# عاجل الدفعة الثانية من الاكسسورات المميزة



## عفرى (7 سبتمبر 2010)

تحية طيبة لكم رواد بوابة التجارة السعودية
بعد انتظار .. هانحن نفي بالوعد، ونوافيكم بالجديد من الاكسسوار المميّز والرائع والأصلي، وبأسعار منافسة لا تقبل المنافسة ..
تفضلوا حياكم الله
الدفعة الثانية 









[/IMG]





لورين ج. آدمز .... علامة تجارية جديدة
قلادة رائعة مع زركونيا مكعبة، وتصميم جميل من الفضة الاسترلينية . 
السعر الخاص : ( 80 ) ريال فقط 
******************
( 2 ) قلب القلوب



[/IMG]




الأميرة برايد
علامة تجارية جديدة.. قلادة قلب مع زركونيا مكعبة، وصياغة جميلة قاعدتها مطلية بالذهب
السعر الخاص : ( 55) ريال فقط 
************************
(3) حقيبة القلب 








قلادة رائعة مصنوعة من الفضة الاسترلينية، مع زركونيا مكعبة 
السعر الخاص ( 35) ريال فقط
************************
(4) قلب اللؤلؤة








قلادة صغيرة غايةً في الجمال ، مع فصّ من اللؤلؤ . مصاغُ منالذهب الأصفر عيار 14 
السعر الخاص ( 95 ) ريال فقط
************************
( 5 ) القلب الفضي








قلادة على شكل قلب، مصنوعة من الفضة الاسترلينية
السعر الخاص: ( 45 ) ريال فقط
*************************
( 6 ) قلب الكرستال








قلادة دائرية جذابة من الزبرجد الأصلي مصنوعة من الذهب الأصفر 
السعر الخاص ( 90 ) ريال فقط
************************
( 7 ) قلب الحصان




قلادة رائعة على شكل حذوتي الحصان، مع زركونيا مكعبة بتصميم جميل من الفضة الاسترلينية
السعر الخاص: ( 50 ) ريال فقط
************************
( 8 ) قلب الفيصلية




قلادة جميلة مقاربة لبرج الفيصلية!
مطلي بذهب عيار 14 ، مع زركونيا مكعبة
السعر الخاص: ( 45 ) ريال فقط
************************
( 9 ) قلب الزعيــــم








قلادة ذات شكل جذاب.. بفصين أزرق وأبيض مصنعة من الياقوت والتوباز، ومصاغ في الذهب الأبيض
السعر الخاص : ( 120 ) ريال فقط .
***********************
( 10 ) القلب النابض








قلادة على صورة قلب رائع مزيّن بصياغة جميلة مطلية بالذهب
السعر الخاص : ( 55 ) ريال فقط
***********************
( 11 ) الإسوارة الوردية




اسوارة مع احجار كريمة -- أحجار أميثست حقيقية، وكوارتز صنعت من الفضة الاسترلينية .الوزن 30 ج
الطول 8 إنش
السعر الخاص: ( 60) ريال فقط .
***********************
( 12 ) إسوارة النمر




إسوارة رائعة مع أحجار كريمة -- مرجان حقيقي ، وعقيق وعيون نمور 
السعر الخاصّ: ( 50 ) ريال فقط
************************
الحلق ... الأقراط
( 1 ) 




( 2 )





السعر لزوج الأقراط : (45 ) ريال
*****************
الخواتم

*********************
( 1 )




*********************
( 2 )




*********************
( 3 )




السعر لكل خاتم ( 65) ريال فقط
[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/CENTER]


----------



## tjarksa (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: عاجل الدفعة الثانية من الاكسسورات المميزة*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## جنان الخلد (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: عاجل الدفعة الثانية من الاكسسورات المميزة*

موفقه عزيزتي ..


----------



## عفرى (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: عاجل الدفعة الثانية من الاكسسورات المميزة*



tjarksa قال:


> موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


 ربي يوفقك ويبارك فيك 
ومشكوره على مرورك


----------



## عفرى (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: عاجل الدفعة الثانية من الاكسسورات المميزة*

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## عفرى (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: عاجل الدفعة الثانية من الاكسسورات المميزة*

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


----------



## عفرى (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: عاجل الدفعة الثانية من الاكسسورات المميزة*

استغفرالله
استغفرالله 
استغفرالله


----------



## عفرى (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: عاجل الدفعة الثانية من الاكسسورات المميزة*

*سبحان الله وبحمده*


----------



## عفرى (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: عاجل الدفعة الثانية من الاكسسورات المميزة*

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------

